# This is me being Ranty McRanterson



## October (Jun 22, 2011)

Arizona, I hate you. I oh so very much do. 

It's 119* today. So far today you have:

-Caused my poor old van, Edna, to overheat. 
--Which caused me to ride home from class (where I got an 88% on my A&P Bio midterm :S ) with the heater on and the windows up because the window motors died as well. 

-Also killed my house A/C. So I'm sitting in a leather office chair in a pool of my own sweat. 
--It's "peak season" so the AC guys wont be here till Friday. 

-Caused it to be way too hot outside, so Morla is inside pooping all over the only tiled room in my house, the kitchen. 
--Which causes the cats to get curious.
--Which causes the very tortoise-protective Great Dane to bother the cats.
--Which causes commotion.
--Which causes extra energy.
--Which causes MORE HEAT.
---Oh wait, now Morla is chasing the cats. Yay more commotion!! (<--- TOTAL sarcasm). 

-Raised my house temps so much I have to turn the basking light off in the hatchling tank.
--They are not happy with me, but at least they get a personal misting slave.

I think, right now, if someone said they'd love to visit Arizona, I'd contemplate kicking them in the shin, but change my mind and do nothing, because if I don't move I wont have to feel the sweat run down my back, chest and calves. 

Someone pass me that Bailey's Frozen Russian (no tort pun intended) and a fan, please.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, I so don't miss that type of heat.


----------



## onarock (Jun 22, 2011)

Can you sit in front of the freezer with the door open for short periods of time, or go to the store and buy 50 bags of ice, dumpit in your tub and sit in there? Today is a hot day here its supposed to be 87.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 22, 2011)

Take a cold shower Katie. lol


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 22, 2011)

HOLY CRAP Katie!!! What a day you are having. Well, it's ONLY 106F here. I have not drank enough water today, so my ankles are swelling and are as big as my a**. Just remember a few months ago when we were so happy with our mild winter? Pay back!! We should have never bragged!! Ugh 2 more months of fun left to go!!! whooo hooo! NOT!!!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 22, 2011)

I knew a ranty mcranterson in high school.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jun 22, 2011)

It was 110 here today, I stood in the direct sun for about 4 hours at work in a long sleeve shirt and combat style boots while shooting guns and being overcome by pepper spray and CS gas, so all in all my day was still better than yours because my air in my car and house are both working and I am off to San Diego tomorrow for a much needed vacation. So sorry you had a crappy day, you need a pool


----------



## October (Jun 22, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> Wow, I so don't miss that type of heat.


Sad part is, I've been here my whole life. You'd think I'd be used to it by now. 



onarock said:


> Can you sit in front of the freezer with the door open for short periods of time, or go to the store and buy 50 bags of ice, dumpit in your tub and sit in there? Today is a hot day here its supposed to be 87.


87?  That's what it is inside in the closet under the stairs, AKA coolest place. 



FernandoM said:


> Take a cold shower Katie. lol


I tried!! The coolest water I could get was "baby warm". Ada and Trudy would have thought it lovely. 



Torty Mom said:


> HOLY CRAP Katie!!! What a day you are having. Well, it's ONLY 106F here. I have not drank enough water today, so my ankles are swelling and are as big as my a**. Just remember a few months ago when we were so happy with our mild winter? Pay back!! We should have never bragged!! Ugh 2 more months of fun left to go!!! whooo hooo! NOT!!!


Ugh, I know. I was so so proud of myself for not turning the A/C on until 3/4s through May. Apparently I should have tried it sooner so I wouldn't be baking today. And today of all days I also run out of Mt Dew and Ice. LOL



dmmj said:


> I knew a ranty mcranterson in high school.


Sorry, that was probably me.


----------



## Missy (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh my, I was going to tell you that it was unseasonably cool here today but that would not be nice


----------



## October (Jun 22, 2011)

wrmitchell22 said:


> It was 110 here today, I stood in the direct sun for about 4 hours at work in a long sleeve shirt and combat style boots while shooting guns and being overcome by pepper spray and CS gas, so all in all my day was still better than yours because my air in my car and house are both working and I am off to San Diego tomorrow for a much needed vacation. So sorry you had a crappy day, you need a pool



I can go to my Mother In Laws and swim, but... yeah... Mother In Law... 





Missy said:


> Oh my, I was going to tell you that it was unseasonably cool here today but that would not be nice



LOL! I feel better when I can picture everyone else roasting too!


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 22, 2011)

Missy said:


> Oh my, I was going to tell you that it was unseasonably cool here today but that would not be nice



Here too!! Oh wait, we live in the same general area 

I want to move somewhere warm but not THAT warm! I'm thinking Florida or Cali.  

I hope it gets cooler soon!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 22, 2011)

Well Katie I'm in Cali. It's almost 7 pm and still 106F.....WHAAAAAAA


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Jun 22, 2011)

Katie,
Back in my bachelor days, my A/C went out. I sat a block of dry ice in a bowl in front of the fan that was blowing directly in my face. It's better than nothing (shrugs).
The best A/C guy in Phx is Rusty from Pure QUality @ 623.931.9600. He has to be able to help faster than Friday...


----------



## Neal (Jun 22, 2011)

I had to point a fan at my incubator today to keep it below 90. 

Mind if I ask where abouts in the STV you are located. I had a house out in Johnson Ranch we sold about a year ago.


----------



## October (Jun 22, 2011)

Az tortoise compound said:


> Katie,
> Back in my bachelor days, my A/C went out. I sat a block of dry ice in a bowl in front of the fan that was blowing directly in my face. It's better than nothing (shrugs).
> The best A/C guy in Phx is Rusty from Pure QUality @ 623.931.9600. He has to be able to help faster than Friday...


Sadly, we're stuck with the people that contract with our home warranty company. This will be the 4th time in 12 months that they've been out for the one unit, 8 of thtose months the unit was off during cooler weather. The other unit has worked just fine. I hope they understand I am going to throw a huge fit when they get here. 



Neal said:


> I had to point a fan at my incubator today to keep it below 90.
> 
> Mind if I ask where abouts in the STV you are located. I had a house out in Johnson Ranch we sold about a year ago.



Pecan Creek - Gantzel and Ocotillo. Husband and I both grow up in The QC. Left for awhile and now we're back to our hometown. Sad, eh? 
I lived next to Johnson Ranch before there was a Johnson Ranch.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 22, 2011)

I think I might like to visit arizona


----------



## October (Jun 23, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I think I might like to visit arizona



Woah now, the temperature in house is a tropical 86 degrees. Bring your shin over here, I'm still not getting up.


----------



## Neal (Jun 23, 2011)

Did they ever open up that hospital? We lived out there from 2006 through 2010 and I think they were working on that thing the whole time.


----------



## October (Jun 23, 2011)

Neal said:


> Did they ever open up that hospital? We lived out there from 2006 through 2010 and I think they were working on that thing the whole time.



Yep. It's very nice. Still mostly all by itself, but hopefully things will start growing up around it.


----------



## Edna (Jun 23, 2011)

Katie, come visit me in Wyoming. We're supposed to get up to 83 today, the warmest day so far this year. You can bring the cats, dogs, and torts, if you can get them all in your old van named EDNA My house doesn't have air conditioning, and that might seem like a problem one or two days each summer.


----------



## October (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm sure I could get them all in Edna.  Whether or not she'd get us there or not is another question.

I dream of moving. Someplace temperate and green where things grow, where you can walk places and not having a car isn't a big deal. But then I realize I've never even seen snow and start thinking more like a tropical island.


----------



## Angi (Jun 23, 2011)

It was warm in Ramona, but I went to Del Mar 45 minutes away and was cold. I am not crazy about that marine layer on the coast, but I bet you wouldn't mind it right now. Sorry your A/C broke. That is so not fun


----------



## Mao Senpai (Jun 23, 2011)

And here I thought its hot down here in NC... it's been a constant 90's with.. over 80% humidity. At this moment.. 96% humidity  I feel like I am breathing water or swimming in it.


----------



## Angi (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh... Mao, that is bad. I can take the heat,but not the humidity. I am feeling greatful Hubby gave up the Mississippi job offer. I am such a CDT..


----------



## Fernando (Jun 23, 2011)

Angi, I just realized your not double posting  woohoo!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 23, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> Angi, I just realized your not double posting  woohoo!


OMG just realized after your post, how did you do it angi?


----------



## Angi (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah. I noticed it after I got back from Europe. The end of May. I think my husband did something to the computer like ran a virus software. YEAH!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 24, 2011)

Angi said:


> Yeah. I noticed it after I got back from Europe. The end of May. I think my husband did something to the computer like ran a virus software. YEAH!


And here all along I thought it was an evil plot to increase your post totals.

sorry for going OT


----------



## Angi (Jun 24, 2011)

HaaaHaaaHa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mao Senpai (Jun 24, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Angi said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. I noticed it after I got back from Europe. The end of May. I think my husband did something to the computer like ran a virus software. YEAH!
> ...



Haha I thought of the same thing for a little bit !
But yeah the humidity finally went down to 85 woo .. I still feel sticky.


----------



## October (Jun 24, 2011)

Mao Senpai said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Angi said:
> ...



I bought a new humidity probe thingy. Took it outside to smoke and read the directions. Our humidity is so low that it wouldn't even register. LOL. 
But yeah, I feel bad for my hatchlings some times. The humidity goes up to about ~93% during the night. They'll go in their burrow completely dry at night, and come out in the morning covered in "Dew". I know I would hate it... but my hair would go nuts!


----------



## Tom (Jun 24, 2011)

I know you are miserable, but your descriptions of your misery made me laugh.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 24, 2011)

October said:


> but my hair would go nuts!



I feel ya! lol jk


----------



## October (Jun 24, 2011)

Tom said:


> I know you are miserable, but your descriptions of your misery made me laugh.



That was my goal. I'd rather people laugh with me than suffer alone. 


I am happy to announce that the A/C is working again. I was figuring a freon leak because it sounded like the low pressure switch was kicking it off. I was close. High pressure. When the sun bakes down on it, it ramps up the pressure too high and was shutting off. But the guy was nice enough to test everything, compare it to the other unit and release pressure for no charge.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 24, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 24, 2011)

October said:


> Arizona, I hate you. I oh so very much do.
> 
> It's 119* today. So far today you have:
> 
> ...



One of the Fathers of The Republic is reported as having said "If I owned both Hell and Texas, I'd live in Hell and rent out Texas".

Stay as cool as you can...winter's only a few months away!


----------

